# Upcoming kidding season at sweet Horizon minis-kidding season is over 7/7 bucklings born



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey all this is my first kidding post so please bear with me and any advice as to what to post please do let me know also any guess as to how many each doe will have as the time gets by (just for fun)
 I have 2 does due between January and March (were with the buck 8/14-10/14) moon pie and cami
 I am pretty sure cami was bred the end of sept
Aameerah was bred on Halloween so we are hoping for kid(s) the end of march

This will be moon pie's second freshening (had twins ff) vet confirmed
This will be Camis 3rd freshening (twins,trips)
Aameerah is a ff
Photos in this post were taken today 11/25/17
Cami and aameerah will be tested Dec 28th to see if they are bred
Moon pie is moonspotted
Cami is buckskin
Aameerah is a chocolate chamiosse
Will post more pics as the time goes by


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 25, 2017)

First 2 photos are from this pass Sunday of moonpie's udder

Last photo is from this pass Thursday
Let me know if you see the difference to please or if you think it is just because of a different angle of the camera?

 Sunday 11/19


  Sunday 11/19


 Thursday 11/23


----------



## RoahT (Nov 26, 2017)

Aww, so exciting!!! I love new babies!!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 26, 2017)

It will be my first time! So excited


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 29, 2017)

Taken this morning 11/29.
Getting her used to having her udder handled daily (hoping it will help when I go to milk her) it is getting a "thicker" feel to it lately kind of "pudgy" feeling.: ) my other does haven't  quite started an udder yet (one will be 3rd freshener other ff)



Aameerah is getting a tiny little pouch (not really noticable


----------



## RoahT (Nov 30, 2017)

That's great that she's getting used to having her udder handled! It should really help with milking. And it definitely it getting more "pudgy" in the pics! Now just the torturous waiting game!! the first time we ever had babies on our "farm" was with our first milk cow and she waited like 3 or 4 weeks after she started seeming like she was due any day to calve. We didn't really know when her due date was, and those weeks seemed like years!! 
 My just-for-fun guess is that Moon pie and Cami will both have twins.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 30, 2017)

That is what I am hoping for (as far as milking goes) boy do I know it, it will get to feeling really long in January (her first possible due date would be the 11th)
Moonpie is getting an ultrasound done Dec 28th so we will see what I can see (maybe take some pics of the ultrasound screen to post)
How far along do they have to be for me to be able to feel any kid(s) do you know?

Any just for fun guesses with aameerah as a ff?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 30, 2017)

Photo was taken this morning

I do understand about rumens and that she has always had a healthy one (since I have had her)

Bred on Halloween


----------



## RoahT (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't know about how soon you can feel the babies, I've only done cows and sheep. With the sheep, I never really could feel the babies at all, and with the cows it varied a lot. For example, with one cow, one pregnancy I could feel the baby moving ALL the time from about two thirds of the way onward (and it was a very active calf when it came out! ), and with her next calf I could not feel the baby until the very end of pregnancy even when I pushed her belly, and the calf was very sweet and calm when it came out! So even with the same cow it varies a lot! I would guess it would be the same with goats, I just don't know the exact time frame. Sorry! 
As far as Aameerah, I guess I'll guess twins for her too! 
I would love to see pics of the ultrasound if you can! Hope the time goes fast for you until these sweet baby goats start coming!!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 30, 2017)

That's odd about how with one pregnancy you were able to feel it and then next you weren't lol. It's ok I just wasn't sure if you might know, no harm in asking will definitely be posting photos of what I can


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 30, 2017)

I haven't tried to feel for kids early on, I can generally tell if they settled, so… 
Once they hit 4 months I can feel kids any time I want. Generally though, the girls are pretty grumpy so I don't mess with them too much, only if they want it  

Excited to see your kids! You are going to be on cuteness overload once they all kid!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 30, 2017)

I tried feeling moonpie today for kids and couldn't feel anything  but she is vet confirmed bred this time lol I just don't know ow when she is due... there is such a long time frame as to when she could be due. Will Never (as long as I can help  it) pasture breed again lol I called the goats up to the fence after I got home from work and the poor girl took her sweet time (tried to run but was very uncomfortable looking lol)
I know, I can't wait either! I've been trying to guess what colors the kids will end up being from each breeding lol (I know it is not possible unless you have some genetic testing done or something like that, this is merely for fun 
 Cami has thrown buckskins every time she freshened (granted she was bred to the same buck both times) 
Mp had a chocolate chamiosse last time (don't know why the other was) both were bred to a buckskin w/white (although looked black and white) there are just WAY to many potential outcomes lol but it's fun to imagine


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Nov 30, 2017)

Beautiful goats! I know what you mean about pasture breeding. :/ I have due dates on most of my does, but one (my Lamancha) kept coming back into heat so I just left her with the older buck (as apposed to the younger buck that I wanted her to be bred to). I haven't seen a heat in a couple months so hopefully she's bred. 
Good luck with your girls!


----------



## RoahT (Nov 30, 2017)

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> That's odd about how with one pregnancy you were able to feel it and then next you weren't lol. It's ok I just wasn't sure if you might know, no harm in asking will definitely be posting photos of what I can


Yeah, it is odd!! I think part of it was also the size of the calves, as the calm one that I couldn't feel well was part mini cow and really tiny, even though she was born full term and healthy. So alot of variables go into it. Also how much the mom will let you feel! thanks for posting pictures! I'm excited to see the ultrasound ones and pics of kids when they come!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 1, 2017)

You have beautiful goats! I hope they all have twins.  Do you have a milking stand?  It's great to have them learn to be in the head gate without being nervous.  I feed the non-milkers in the stand once in a while to keep them used to it.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 1, 2017)

@Goatgirl47 thank you, hopefully your lamancha doe took 

@RoahT That makes alot of sense with the calves

@Bayleaf Meadows thank you, yes I have a milking stand and have been putting all 3 does in it and running my hands all over them udder and all lol. Makes doing hooves alot easier lol. Took moonpie forever to not try to sit down when touching her belly lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 9, 2017)

Just got a letter from my vet saying they are no longer doing goats as of December 22nd, my appointment has been scheduled for 2 months on December 28th so I am hoping I can get an ultrasound done still. She was the only vet local that specialized in goats so I am currently having to find a new vet


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 11, 2017)

Cami spoke with my vet I will still be able to get ultrasounds done on the 2 does


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 11, 2017)

That's great! How far along will they be at the time (if pregnant)?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2017)

That really stinks you will not have a goat vet. 

Cool you will still get the ultrasound!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 12, 2017)

Well the soonest they could be due is Jan 13th or they could be due beginning of March.... They were with the buck from Aug 14th-oct 14th.
Yeah it does stink but I do have a vet that will do the blood work (cae, johnes, pregnancy test and so on) that is actually closer (5 miles from me versus 45mins) I just don't know how much more she will do, will have to get in there one day and talk to her
Cami is in the photos, she has gotten big too and I know part of it is rumen
There has not been any more udder development on moonpie, next to nothing on the other 2 does


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 16, 2017)

Went and looked at the girls this afternoon and it looks like they have doubled in size lol
 (Sorry for poor quality of Cami's photos, she wasn't sitting still and was standing in the shadow of my horse lol)
Yes I have a lamancha wether lol (loves to photo bomb )

I can not wait for kids! (Neither can my co-workers lol)


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 16, 2017)

Your goats are beautiful!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 16, 2017)

@Bayleaf Meadows  thank you


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 17, 2017)

Photos taken tonight, their ligaments are starting to soften! Cami has been holding her tail a little cockeyed lately can still easily feel ligaments on both does. Moonpie is starting to "hollow" out at her tail head (I'm starting to be able to get my finger under it)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 18, 2017)

How long generally after they begin to soften before they kid? (I know they need to be completely gone before they actually kid )


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 18, 2017)

I swear every evening when I look at the girls they are getting bigger and bigger, especially moonpie, I took a photo of her this morning and this evening and she is definitely bigger this evening 

  this morning at about 6:40 before breakfast (theirs)


6:40 this evening before dinner (theirs lol)
Still can't feel any kids though...
They are on good quality hay and I give my pregnant does a handful of grain on the stand.
Cami is big but not that terrible a difference noticed between morning and evening lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2017)

When are they due?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 18, 2017)

@Southern by choice     Earliest would be Jan 11th latest March 13th. They were with the buck from August 14th to oct 14th.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2017)

It is fun to watch them grow.
As far as ligs- ours lose them just before... a few will start softening a week or so before. We go by ligs, udder, and most of all date. LOL We pen breed so we know the date.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 18, 2017)

It is just so crazy how the kid(s) position could cause such a big change in shape lol (at least I'm guessing that is why she sticks out more on her right side this evening So I should for sure keep a closer eye on them (especially moonpie) even though their first (possible) due date isn't for another couple weeks? Cami hasn't started bagging up barely at all and moonpie's hasn't gotten any bigger. And yes lesson learned on the pasture breeding....once I get my own buck(s) will put does in heat with buck for a little while not pasture breeding lol
I am checking ligs twice a day on moonpie and Camis in the evening


----------



## babsbag (Dec 18, 2017)

I can't find the ligs on my goats no matter how hard I try. I have felt for them on pregnant and non pregnant goats and can't find them. I have also felt for them during labor and it feels the same as a goat that isn't bred. I give up. Fortunately I have breeding dates on most of my does.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 18, 2017)

@babsbag atleast you have the dates which is more than I do lol. I looked up online where to try to feel for ligs (although I'm sure you have already aswell but I figured it wouldn't hurt) and took a screenshot. Hopefully it can help. I was really lucky, before I ever got goats my friend had them and showed me where the ligs were and how they felt normally and since I have gotten my goats in May I have consistently gone and checked them just so I know exactly where they are and what they feel like normally.





Granted @Southern by choice  or @Goat Whisperer  may have better images or ways to describe it, they are much more experienced than I am


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2017)

LOL I stink at ligs too. I can feel them when not bred easily, I can tell when the does start to drop and sink and tell they are loosening but sometimes I think "they're gone" and GW will feel and say, "nope- they are deep but still there". Like Babs, I give up. 

When we pen (hand breed) we bring them up, stand there and in a few minutes they are done... goats go back to their respective pens.
We watch because we are sickos.  Just seeing if you were paying attention! 
We do watch, we want to make sure we get the arch on the buck, and the tuck on the doe.... you can usually see evidence as well 
And that is it. Usually we stand there for one to two takes then done. We do not repeat on most does. Every once in a while we may run them to the pen the 2nd day, but not usually.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 18, 2017)

Lol. Yes I was paying attention lol I need to learn all I can from experienced people   good to know thank you 
I have been able to tell they have softened some but haven't had any lose them yet (or I think that they  lost them) for me to know for sure i can figure it out lol 
As always super helpful


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 18, 2017)

Lol Babs you've been out here twice now and ya know I would have been more than glad to show you!

I don't feel for the ligs much until they are close to their due date so I'm not much help there.

The girls are looking great


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you!  Took these tonight, anyone want to guess just for fun how many cami will have? Her previous owner said last pregnancy with triplets she hid it very well, they thought she would only have twins


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 24, 2017)

Felt moonpie's kid(s) move! (Finally!!)

 Was after I lightly "bounced" her stomach. Right side in front of udder
Her udder shot from today she had one leg stretched back


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to everyone hope everybody has/had a good one


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 28, 2017)

Just left the vets after the ultrasounds. Moonpie has at least 1 kid we got a video of the heartbeat will try to upload it to this post.
Cami has at least 2 kids got a video of hers as well was not able to get heart beat but did get them moving all over the place

It's telling me the file is too large....so I can not post them


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 30, 2017)

My girls  moonpie has started to have a white discharge today


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 30, 2017)

That generally happens roughly a month before or does it depend on the doe?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 30, 2017)

Depends on the goat, it could be a month prior or an hour prior to kidding. 

They are looking big! My guess is twins for the spotted doe and triplets for Cami


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 30, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer that's kind of what I thought :/ and thanks I'm thinking the same as you as far as what they will have but as long as they are healthy that is all the matters to me


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2017)

keep an eye on her udder


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 30, 2017)

@Southern by choice I have been keeping an eye on udder and ligaments on both. There has not been a noticeable difference since Sunday when I took the last udder pic.
I will definitely keep checking regularly
Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2017)

Gosh I hope you end up being home when it happens!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 30, 2017)

Same here!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 30, 2017)

How's the temps down there? 
I hope they wait until the cold spell is over!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Dec 30, 2017)

Kind of chilly but nothing like some places lol
Attached is temps for the week.
Down here (I'm originally from up North) end of Jan through February is always the coldest. (I don't really remember up north weather besides it was 9 times out of 10 freezing on Christmas like in the 20's or 30's lol) the temps shouldn't be to.much different from up in NC. (You are probably colder than here but)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 1, 2018)

@Goat Whisperer it is 27 degrees with a real feel of 12 lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2018)

windchill is 11 degrees outside right now.
Just craziness.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 1, 2018)

That it is, so cold. Gave cdt shots today to my 6 fingers were froze afterwards (took just a few minutes to do shots) try and stay warm lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2018)

Only one more week of this crazy!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 1, 2018)

Most of the goats are doing okay, but my poor Nubian buck was crying so sad this morning. 

He's a big boy, but the biggest weather wimp (all our nubians are). So he got some special treatment and extra soaked beet pulp. Big baby.

I hope your girls wait until the cold snap is over, these cold temps can suck the life out of a kid if you aren't around to help dry them off...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 1, 2018)

This is February weather for us lol that's our usual cold month and I am really hoping to be home but if I'm not I live with family that will go out atleast


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 17, 2018)

Thought I would post since I haven't in a little while. The herd in some snow  the girls are getting bigger and bigger, was able to feel moonpies kid(s) 12/24/18 felt Cami's kids move 1/9/18

 

 cami buckskin doe, aameerah chocolate chamiosse with white poll, half of moonpie's face lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 17, 2018)

Adorable! I love the lamancha in the mix of the ND's!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 17, 2018)

@Goat Whisperer 
Thanks, I love him too. He is always in the midst of just about anything


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 18, 2018)

So my morning started with seeing 3 buzzards sitting on the gate of the pasture we're my goats are... First thought was "oh no the freshened and the kid died" so I go out in the snow in flip flops to check on my girls and they were all hunkered down with no mess on them talk about relief (and freezing).
Mom gets home this morning from working 3rd and asks is it possible for Cami to kid before mp (moonpie)? I said yeah they can each go anytime between now and March she said oh well Cami is swollen "down there" with a bit of discharge, I was like mom both of them have been like that for about 2 weeks lol
Will be getting udder shots today


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 18, 2018)

Some photos of the girls looking exceptionally round,(but so is my little wether ) and udder shots, they were eating the horses hay 




 

 moonpie has gotten quite a bit bigger of an udder since Dec 24, just went back through photos I've posted....


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 20, 2018)

So moonpie has gotten more standoffish this morning(usually in your pocket type) she came for a quick pet then went off and would NOT let me come up to her, (even taking pics was difficult because she was running off, she seems to be hollowing out around her tail (ligs are still present) I'm not sure if she has started "dropping" or not but her udder has not changed (or atleast significantly enough for me to notice)

Cami is become sweeter friendlier as the days go by....I think they had a "freaky Friday" situation happen lol (the movie where the mom and daughter switch bodies) Cami is becoming an in your pocket compared to having to actually catch her  while she is on the run or eating to feel her ligs to waltzing right up. Her udder has not changed much either....
This is the worst part....waiting lol
Can you all see the change in her tail head or is it just my imagination?
Posting pics of moonpie taken today


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 20, 2018)

This photo was taken awhile back but it gives a general idea of how she looks normally (not bred in this photo)


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2018)

I always find it amusing when they do a 100%  change from how they normally are.
We have some Nigerians that don't liked to be loved on... but when they are about to kid they become super lovey- "don't leave me" cuddly.
We have some Nigerians that liked to be pet and scratched and loved on ...but when kidding time is close they are "hands off, don't you touch me, don't even look at me".

Then we have the Mini manchas and the Lamanchas that literally want to climb in your lap and kid.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 20, 2018)

Lol it's definitely strange and lol the lamancha and mini mancha crawling in your lap to kid...I can see it now lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 26, 2018)

Udder shots from jan18th through this evening


^moonpie


 
^cami (sorry about the photos being on the wrong side )


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2018)

She has one wide load there! WOW!
Udder is coming along so nicely! 

Kidding season is so exciting!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 27, 2018)

Talking about cami? Lol the wait is killing me.... She is not as wide as your poor Leah lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 27, 2018)

Here is a topside view lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 29, 2018)

Ok so moonpie's ligs are gone and she has long strand of creamy white mucous, moving to kidding area! I absolutely hate that I have to go to work

I could not find ligs no matter how I searched


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm praying for a safe and healthy kidding for Moonpie.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2018)

Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 29, 2018)

She had triplets! Unfortunately one was dead but have 2 healthy (what mom thinks are) boys! Will get better pics when I get home

 

.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2018)

Very sorry that one was dead. Hate it when that happens.  

Very happy you have 2 kids - healthy and getting nurtured by mom! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks, mom is currently weighing them, the dead one weighed 1.11lbs, she is trying to get other 2 weights  was definitely not expecting triplets from her, she is the one that the vet only suspected 1 kid from


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry for the loss, but congrats on the two that made it!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 29, 2018)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks, we were only expecting one per ultrasound so I'm happy with it  the one is tri


 colored (haven't gotten home to actually see them yet)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 29, 2018)

Adorable!!!  I bet you can’t wait to get home to get your hands on them!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2018)

Congrats! Are you in love with them yet?!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been home long enough to feed mama, spray umbilical cords (I know should be done right away but...) And take pics  I did put sweaters on them, they were shivering cuddled up beside their mom.
Really wish at least the tri was a doeling, I mean look at that face

I've been in love with them since about 1:35 when I got the text  I thought my brother was joking when he sent a text reading 3 babies, we only saw 1 on ultrasound
The tri colored weighed 2.11lbs
The black and white weighed 3.06


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 29, 2018)

Are they both bucklings?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2018)

So  happy for you!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes, and thanks!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 29, 2018)

Checked Cami's ligs tonight and they are starting to get really soft i can still find them pretty easily but...im hoping she holds on until the weekend when I'm off.

 It will also give plenty of time to play with moonpie's kids


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 29, 2018)

I saw them on the Nigerian For Sale FB page


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 29, 2018)

I did too! I commented that I recognized them.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm meeting alot of you through the fb groups


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 29, 2018)

I much prefer our discussions on BYH though!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I much prefer our discussions on BYH though!



Me too!  FB is for one liners not discussions IMO. 
BYH is a lot more social and community like.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 30, 2018)

I agree with both of you


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 30, 2018)

I noticed in the pictures you put on FB that shows your does front feet, she's sitting way back on her pasterns.
That can happen sometimes right before and after kidding when the ligaments loosen.
You should keep an eye on it.
Did you give any selenium while she was pregnant?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 30, 2018)

I hadn't even noticed, they look the same to me? And no I did not give selenium to be honest I didn't know she needed it with having loose minerals out (pro manna) but thinking about it, it does make sense I mean we have to copper bolus because they don't get enough from minerals...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 30, 2018)

We use to give Selenium before breeding. We now give it a month or so before kidding.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 30, 2018)

Where do you get it from? Is it something that can be ordered? Or can it be bought at tsc?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 30, 2018)

I hadn't noticed her being weak in her pasterns on pictures you had posted earlier.  Like I said, it does happen to some right before they kid.
As to the selenium, BoSe is an injectable that you have to get from the vet.
That's what we use.  Some use an oral product that you can get, but I'm not 100% sure they have it at TSC.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you @OneFineAcre, I learn something new everyday  I am still really inexperienced so I appreciate you pointing it out to me


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 30, 2018)

Well, just got home and saw cami having contractions by the water trough (of all places) checked her ligs and they are barely there if you apply pressure so into the kidding area she went


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 30, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you, she has lost her ligs about an hour ago, she is breathing differently than normal, she is yawning ALOT when she gets up (to nibble on some hay) she paws before laying back down, fingers crossed we have healthy kids soon (I know at least 1 is alive and kicking... literally since about 5 I've seen and felt them moving like crazy, they have calmed down the last 25 mins or so)


 she is the one we saw twins on the ultrasound,sorry about the red light I have a heat lamp going, it's going down to 22 tonight so heat lamp and straw about 6inches deep. Udder photo from tonight


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 31, 2018)

So I either felt the ligs wrong or they are coming and going. About 10 last night her ligs were back but just barely, this morning she wasn't crazy about her food like normal...she's gonna keep me guessing lol


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 31, 2018)

Classic doe code


----------



## BoboFarm (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 31, 2018)

@Sweet horizon Nigerians I’d say you are within a few days but with doe code, who knows! I figure there’s no way to know for sure since they still can’t figure out when humans are going to go into labor!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 3, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead
 I sure hope so I am pretty sure she has dropped but I can not for the love of me find her ligs but I do know she is not insanely"squishy" I asked some people on here already if it's different(harder) on finer boned (smaller framed) does or not it's really hard to see in a pic, it's so different than moonpie, she still hadn't dropped when she lost her ligs and had the creamy mucous string and she had her kids 5 hours later.

We are supposed to have sort of nasty weather from 1am-10am tomorrow so maybe she will have them then (she does have a heat lamp


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 3, 2018)

I haven’t had any trouble with checking ligs and since I check so frequently, it’s been easy for me to note changes. I do know that Diamond’s ligs came and went a few times before she actually kidded. She about drove me crazy but not near as bad as the one that had the csection. My instincts were telling me something major was wrong there.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 3, 2018)

I am having alot of trouble with hers now (I have felt them twice a day since the end of December and daily from Nov just so I knew what they felt like, Sunday they were normal, easy to find Monday I couldn't find them at all and the late Monday night they were back but just barely and now I haven't been able to find them.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 3, 2018)

Gotta love it!!!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 3, 2018)

Absolutely! Keeps me on my toes. Luckily I don't have to do night checks...my brother goes out and checks on her every 2 hours(I asked him to check on her on and off during the night Monday he said he went out every 2 hours lol) she has gone off her feed but is still munching on hay
Does she look like she has dropped to you all? It's hard to see in a photo


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 3, 2018)

It appears to me that she has. Her hips are definitely more prominent and according to the pics, it seems like she has less daylight under her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 3, 2018)

It’s difficult for outsiders to tell if your goat is dropped, because we don’t see them everyday  She looks a little sunken but that could just be from the weight of the kids. My one doe (Leah- has quads and quints) that is so low right now. Many would think she’s dropped. But day 145 is next Sunday. She is just low from the weight of the kids. We have several lamanchas that look sunken, drives me crazy, but it’s just the weight of the kids pulling the belly down.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 3, 2018)

She did not look like that Sunday, yesterday my mom sent me a text to look at her because it looks like she dropped lol. All I can do is wait 
All cami does is lay around lol definitely breathes harder whenever she lays down

I know that you stop being able to see the kids move when labor is close but does that include when they lay down?

It may just be the weight of the kids but would it be sorta sudden like that?
Thanks


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 3, 2018)

Moonpies bucklings. They were having fun


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 6, 2018)

Cami has had a thick white discharge on and off since about 9 this morning, fingers crossed its soon . I know they can have it for sometime before freshening so...who knows 
 I had her and moonpie with the kids today and moonpie was acting very bucky, blubbering, pawing trying to mount and she was also rubbing on cami and slowly pushing her in large circles


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 15, 2018)

Well Cami is still keeping the kids hostage, her udder has gotten larger since Tuesday more Fuller, she has gotten really puffy and I was only able to find one ligament tonight, she is not handling the 60degree weather well, breathing pretty hard.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks like she’s dropped to me!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 16, 2018)

I hope so lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 16, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead do you know generally about how long after they drop that they kid? (if she did infact drop because I honestly can't tell with her one day she is completely round later that day she isn't then the next round again so...)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 16, 2018)

I know it just means they are “closer.” I’d have to look it up but I thinks it’s less than three days...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 16, 2018)

Awsome, hopefully soon.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 17, 2018)

Gave moonpie an udder clip today since I got a better stand(forgot to take pics but she isn't impressive lol start milking in the morning will get photo after a night fill)

Gave cami a kidding clip (as far as I know how) I did get pics of her pre kidding udder
I know it's not a perfect clip but considering it was my first time and theirs (as far as I know for Cami) I'm satisfied 
 Cami wasn't thrilled with everything kept crouching down (even for photos lol her hind toes generally do not turn out like they are shown)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 18, 2018)

Moonpie after a 11 hour fill, got 2 cups of milk from her this morning  first time milking like that, had to get a heavier duty stand for her lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 18, 2018)

I was able to feel aameerah's kid(s) move for the first time today  her first due date (day 145 from day she was seen flagging) is March 26th. My niece was holding her lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 19, 2018)

I think it's safe to say she has dropped?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok all, so it seems like she (cami) did NOT drop back on 2/19 seeing as I do have any new kids yet... The poor girl is miserable, can not get comfy today, not wanting to stay standing and grunting a bit as she is laying down trying to get comfortable, her ligs are still easily felt tonight.... Driving me past crazy  she is the very large buckskin lying down in the pic lol on the plus side aameerah's udder is coming in nicely (at least to me )  she is due the end of March 

 


Aameerah's first freshening udder coming in ^ 

 sweet aameerah^ 

And now for some pics of moonpie's kids that were a month old yesterday!the little black and white one named tater (new owner named both boys) has gotten moonspots as he has gotten older, he never had any on his face and now he has 2, one on top of his nose and one under his chin : the tri colored is named chip and he only has the 2 very light small moonspots on his back


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Feb 28, 2018)

Checked cami this morning and her ligaments are really soft but still there just have to "dig" for them, let's see if she holds true to doe code or not. Today's high is 54 with spotty showers tomorrow is 73 rain with a thunderstorm so we will see
It has been between 65° and 80° for the last week and a half so we shall see


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 28, 2018)

What day is she?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 1, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead   She was with the buck for 2 months so I don't have a definitive date. Her last date before she would be overdue would be March 13th (that would be 150 days since last with the buck)
I swear I'm going crazy, yesterday morning her ligs were really soft still there but soft, last night they were back to being easily felt and firm and this morning they are softer than last night but firmer than yesterday morning... sorry the pic is blurry looking, she was far away and it's foggy


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 2, 2018)

3 bucklings born this morning will post photos later I have to go to work


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 2, 2018)

Congratulations on the bucklings!  Tater and Chip are beautiful, too!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 2, 2018)

@Bayleaf Meadows thank you! I'm so glad I was able to be there for it and that I have super lenient bosses, they let me come in late of course she couldn't have shown signs so that I could put  her up...since she has had them she has been moved to the kidding are with a heat lamp (was 40°) at 10 the light is going off, they will be dried all the way by then


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 2, 2018)

Mom sent me this while I was at work we have 1 black and white, 1 buckskin and 1 black with small spot of white on his side, white poll and white top or tail


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 2, 2018)

Congrats on healthy cuties!!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 2, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead Thank you


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 3, 2018)

Some pictures of moonpie's kids will be 5 weeks Monday the 5th.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 3, 2018)

Cami's kids. They have a home lined up to where they will be loved as pets  all 5 found homes on the day they were born Cami's are all going to my coworker


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 3, 2018)

Is this the kind of width you look for in kids? (They will be wethered I just wanted to know lol)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 3, 2018)

I’m curious too!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 3, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead when I know you'll know lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 4, 2018)

The new boys playing  their new owners want to call them Alvin Simon and Theodore  so I just have to figure out who is who lol

The  broken buckskin was the smallest weight wise at 2 lbs, followed by the black and white at 3lbs and the buckskin at 3.5lbs


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 4, 2018)

How tall are your does? I am trying to figure out if mine are pygmy/Iberian crosses. One of my girls had twins on Feb 28. At 4 days old they weighed 3.4 and 3.11 lbs. My buck is 20 in tall. My doe's mother was a pygmy I believe. I think my buck is either Nigerian or Nigerian/pygmy.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 5, 2018)

@MiniSilkys I do not have a measuring stick to measure them. I know Cami is more petite and I did a rough measure (with your standard measuring tape) of moonpie but she wasn't behaving. She was crouching down and sitting back against the stand. It was one of her first times on it (trained her to it before she was bred) I will try to get measurements this week and post


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 5, 2018)

I used a measuring tape as well. Could you post pics of your bucks as well?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 6, 2018)

@MiniSilkys I will try to get the measurements this weekend when I can have someone help hold. I currently do not own a buck I can post photos of the ones my does we're bred to.
 I will be getting a buckling(s) in the next couple of months




 ^ this is gypsy moon HS He is bred to my doe yipper skipper ez aameerah for kids end of march-april (first 145 due date is March 26th, the lady that had tiago saw her flagging Halloween and Nov 1st



 
^ this is livin my dream sb teddy graham and he was bred to prima acres secret agent 365 (moonpie) and sgm duchess Camilla (cami). I got 5 bucklings out of him


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 6, 2018)

This is my buck. He is at least 1/2 pygmy. I don't trim him. He is 4 years next month. So far out of him, I have gotten 4 doe's and 1 buck in three years. I am still waiting on 1 kid.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 9, 2018)

The kids  

 


^ Theodore is on the left (teddy x cami) chip on the right (teddy x moonpie)


 
Simon is on the left (teddy x cami) chip is on the right 

Alvin (teddy x cami) is in the feed dish Lillie is the white one


 
Alvin^


 
Theodore up close and aameerah in the back


 
He saw me


 he had to come


 he's here. Just love these boys all 5 of them


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 9, 2018)

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> The kids  View attachment 45041 View attachment 45042
> ^ Theodore is on the left (teddy x cami) chip on the right (teddy x moonpie)
> View attachment 45043
> Simon is on the left (teddy x cami) chip is on the right View attachment 45044Alvin (teddy x cami) is in the feed dish Lillie is the white one
> ...



SO fun! My babies love me too!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 10, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead it really is. My older brother went out in the pasture the other day while I was at work to put the shelter in and he told me when I got home "the babies definitely are friendly and not afraid of people" I was like "yeah that's what we want" lol


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 10, 2018)

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> The kids  View attachment 45041 View attachment 45042
> ^ Theodore is on the left (teddy x cami) chip on the right (teddy x moonpie)
> View attachment 45043
> Simon is on the left (teddy x cami) chip is on the right View attachment 45044Alvin (teddy x cami) is in the feed dish Lillie is the white one
> ...


They all look great. And soon cute.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 10, 2018)

@MiniSilkys  Thank you. I'll be trying to get measurements this afternoon for you


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 10, 2018)

@MiniSilkys  sorry I won't be able to get measurements today, it has been pouring out since I got home and they are not wanting to come out of their shelter and I need each of them on the stand to get a proper measurement


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll keep checking. I just need some goats to compare to.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 15, 2018)

Aameerah's pre udder. Sorry about the blurriness it was just after sundown and the flash was on


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 15, 2018)

Think they are comfortable? Lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh I got a measuring stick in so I'll be able to get accurate heights! So excited to try it out. Work has been crazy busy so I haven't been able to try to get heights at all, my measuring stick just came in today so I'll give it a go either tomorrow evening or Saturday morning at milking


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 15, 2018)

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Oh I got a measuring stick in so I'll be able to get accurate heights! So excited to try it out. Work has been crazy busy so I haven't been able to try to get heights at all, my measuring stick just came in today so I'll give it a go either tomorrow evening or Saturday morning at milking


I am waiting on my Anna to kid. Her ligaments have been gone since 3am and her udder is very full. I can wrap my fingers around her railhead and almost touch together.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 16, 2018)

@MiniSilkys congrats! Hopefully she has them soon hoping for healthy happy doelings (unless you want bucklings then hoping for those lol)
Are you checking for ligaments here? Wrapping your finger around the tail head is not always the most reliable


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 16, 2018)

I found a doeling when I went out at 7 this morning. Anna had her mostly cleaned off. The baby was in a corner screaming. Mama was stuffing her mouth. I cleaned up the afterbirth and then cleaned baby's legs. Anna finally stood with her front feet on a brick and I made sure milk was flowing. I had to take my grandma to her mammogram at the hospital but I waited until I saw the baby eat. She weighed 3.3 lbs and looks just like her ma.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 16, 2018)

@MiniSilkys congrats on the doeling do you have pics?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 16, 2018)

I took 2 with my tablet but I can't get them on here. I am technologically dumb.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 16, 2018)

@MiniSilkys  I'm the same way lol my brother's pick at me all the time about it


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 16, 2018)

I took some pictures at bedtime with my camera.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 17, 2018)

So cute! Congrats and she does look just like her mom


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 17, 2018)

Milked cami for the first time this morning. I got 1 and 3/4 cups from her with a 12 hour fill. I don't think that's terrible considering she is nursing triplets

 She has poor fore udder attachment so I need to work on improving that with her kids   : ) I also have to work on teat size...hers are soooo small very hard to milk. In this photo she does have one hind leg forward


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 18, 2018)

Was finally able to get heights on my girls 
Moonpie is 20.5 inches as a 3 year old
Cami is 19inches as a soon to be 6 year old
Aameerah is 18 inches was a year in  Dec2017


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 18, 2018)

I will measure my girls as soon as I can. Moonpie is the size of my buck. Do you think if I later bought a nigerian buck and mated him to my pygmy does there would be any problems in the birthing? I want more colors. Also Anna and her new doeling are light colored when looking at them but if you rub against their fur it is black underneath.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 19, 2018)

@MiniSilkys  I don't Think there would be an issue however I am not the one to ask, I've only had my goats may will be a year (I'll tag some people but I know they are crazy busy right now so It may take a while for them to get back)

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice  can anyone help minislkys with their question?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 19, 2018)

How big are the does?

Friends of ours breed their pygmies to Nigerian Dwarf bucks without issue.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 19, 2018)

I am going to measure them after this rain stops, hopefully tomorrow. My buck is 20 1/2 inches and the does are several inches shorter than him. So probably anywhere from 16 to 19 inches.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 21, 2018)

love the colors!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 23, 2018)

My does are 18 and 19 inches.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 23, 2018)

More of aameerah. She is due technically any day her first due date (145 days from when breeder saw her flagging) is this coming Monday the 26th however her ligaments are still very firm lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 24, 2018)

I got a weight on Cami's kids today. They have each gained 5+ lbs since birth. The black with white weighed 3lbs at birth and 8.5lbs at 3 weeks
The buckskin weighed 3.5lbs at birth weighs 8.5lbs at 3 weeks
The tri-colored weighed 2lbs at birth now weighs 7.5lbs at 3 weeks 

Moonpie's bucklings at 6 weeks weighed 9.5 for tater and chip weighed 8 for size comparison lol.

I believe that Cami's kids have a pretty decent weight gain but I'm not sure, should they have gained more? I have not supplemented them at all (as far as bottle feeding) they do eat some of their mom's feed and all they can eat hay and pasture


Mom told me she had a dream about aameerah the other night. She said that aameerah had triplets born exactly like cami's, one was just the head first, second was presented normally and the third was one hind foot first in the dream she had 2 does and a buck lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 24, 2018)

that they come without issue!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 24, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead thank you!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 29, 2018)

Updated udder shot of aameerah due any day. Her ligaments are getting softer every time I feel them (am/pm). In the last 4 days her udder seems to of doubled in size (to me at least)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

She’s definitely fuller! How are her ligs?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 29, 2018)

Ok so it's not just my imagination lol They are getting softer regularly. I feel them twice a day (sometimes 3 times a day) and each time I feel them they are softer than the last. Friday her ligs were still SUPER firm today they are still easily found but definitely softer


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 29, 2018)

I put a photo of her udder against her mom's for comparison...big difference. Did one of moonpie (mp) prekidding and one of mp 12 days fresh compared to aameerah's prekidding ff udder


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

Now Snowflake and Nellie can race with Ameerah! Lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 29, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead do you have photos of them? I'd love to see   good luck to you and your girls (hoping your girls have girls unless you want a buck or two lol)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

I want does! I’d be happy with just being able to milk my girls though. Here’s a few pics (all from this week) and some basic info. The rest is on my kidding thread. 

Snowflake: today is Day 151 or Day 138 depending on when she bred.



 

 

Nellie: today is Day 141


 

Snowflake is my bred or may not be bred, can’t decide...last Day 145 possible is 4/12. Sometimes I think she’s just fat and other times I completely convinced she has kids in there.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 29, 2018)

I'll follow your thread  they are all cute girls  for does


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

What are you hoping Ameerah has?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 29, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead  Does! Lol out of my other 2 does I got 5 bucklings lol I would like something that I can keep 
If she has a doeling it will be the first one born here  I'm house sitting for my boss this weekend (staying the nights there and home during the day) so we shall see lol.
 Day 150 from when the lady that owned the buck saw her flagging is this Saturday so...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

I feel like it’s been a male year. Our cattle are 5 bulls and 2 heifers with 3 more to go. The one breeding I cared about the gender, got the opposite. My only goat to kid so far had trips, 2B/1D. I’m keeping a buck and a doe out of her but don’t plan on keeping a buck out of anyone else...doelings would definitely get to be retained!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 29, 2018)

It definitely seems to be a male year lol. I am getting 2 bucklings here in a bit (once they are weaned) so I really don't need to keep one of mine, not only that but I don't know what any of my girls (or the bucks they were bred to) improve on/pass down. Really praying hard for at least 1 doe from her, I don't even care if it's a solid black or solid white (can't stand those 2 colors if they are 100% solid without any other color I don't know why lol)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh and your kids are adorable, I almost named my buckling that I'm getting Jericho lol I haven't finished reading through you whole thread I got to page 7 before I got distracted lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you! For some reason, the solids don’t bother me. I’m not a fan of moonspots. Some are fine on some goats and others are just plain ugly. Just my opinion. I think “the heart wants what the heart wants” is totally relevant!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 30, 2018)

Lol this is true. I say I don't like solids ( those 2 colors) but if I were able to get really nice conformation really good lined doe I'd take it lol I have a white one now  that does not have great conformation lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 30, 2018)

Ligaments are gone this morning!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 30, 2018)

I knew something was up when her machine gun bleat got a stutter to it lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 30, 2018)

Atleast 2 born right now. A tan and black one and a black and white (my brother checked on her while I'm at work) he said he will send pics in a bit he won't check genders for me tho lol he is not a goat person


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 30, 2018)

They are both bucks (will be wethered) this has truly been a buck year for me. All 7 kids born on the farm have been healthy males and each doe had a black with minimal white lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 30, 2018)

I can’t believe how many bucks you’ve had! It almost scares me!!!! Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh and at least none were solid black!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah it's crazy I'm wondering if there's something in the water or maybe the fact that both bucks names started with "T" lol all joking aside I'm happy for healthy babies from the 3 girls and no complications giving birth 
Everybody I know that has goats has had at least 1 doeling born. The one farm had quint's 4 of which were does.... Makes me wonder lol these photos are not the best of them but here are a few. The first photo the camera is held at an odd angle his rump is really not that high lol

. 

 

 here is a pic of the 3 black and white boys born this year  with the mom's name under the individual photo


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 31, 2018)

Some updated photos of Cami's boys


 

 Simon^ 

 

 Alvin ^

 

theodore love this one's personality he is so sweet the friendliest of Cami's kids


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 31, 2018)

baby goats!!!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 31, 2018)

So do I! @whener homestead any luck with your girls? 
I got new weights on Cami's kids today.
3/24/18 they weighed
Black and White (Simon) 8.5
Buckskin (Alvin) 8.5
Tri (Theodore) 7.5

Today 3/31/18
Simon 10lbs
Alvin 9.5 lbs
Theodore 8.5lbs

Aameerah's kids weigh 
Tan (gold?) And white weighs 3lbs
Black/white weighs 4 lbs


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 31, 2018)

Looser ligs is all. I’m betting they’ll go within hours of each other just to see if they can make things exciting! Lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Mar 31, 2018)

Atleast they are getting closer! And if they all kid close together hopefully it won't be in the dead of the night


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 31, 2018)

The boys around the shed were on the home page just now!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 1, 2018)

Aameerah's boys View attachment 46127 View attachment 46128View attachment 46129


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 1, 2018)

Some photos of the does...not the best but trying to take photos of goats by yourself....

 

 aameerah^


 moonpie thinking I have treats look how steep that rump is...will work on improving it on kids  sorry about the angle had to use the selfie camera on my phone 


 cami stretching as far as she can to see if I had a carrot impossible to get good photos of these 2...atleast aameerah behaves for it


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 4, 2018)

aameerah no fill (kids nursing all day, she has not been milked yet) sorry about the angle she moved right as I took it


 moonpie's udder


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 13, 2018)

These sweet boys have a home lined up as wethers when they are weaned, they also have names (from the new owner) Remington (tan one) and Ruger. They are 2 weeks old￼ today  separating overnight to milk their mom for the first time, wish me luck lol she is a ff

 

 ruger 

 Remington


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 13, 2018)

They look really healthy!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 13, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you both
Aameerah is a wonderful mom I also think moonpie let's them nurse some (moonpie is aameerah's mom)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 14, 2018)

Milked aameerah for the first time this morning I got 1.5 cups (would of been more but she kept jumping around and into my little container for the first 5 minutes or so) I don't think that's too bad considering she has twin bucklings on her and she is only 15days fresh.
Only complaint I have about aameerah's udder as far as milking goes is how tiny her teats are
Sorry about the photo she kept squatting when I tried to take it I had to use the selfie camera . Oh that is also my thumb not a teat lol  her udder was so full very hard to get started, 11 hour fill I probably could of gotten an additional 1/2-1 cup if I milked her all the way out


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 15, 2018)

Some better photos of her udder. She does have a tiny pocket in front. She by far has the best rear udder attachments, could use a little better in the front since she has a tiny pocket but overall the best udder in my herd thus far.

16days fresh

So I need to improve on fore udder attachments and teat  size i think


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 20, 2018)

You'll have to forgive the looks they gave me, they were more than half asleep (especially Ruger the black one) he was sound asleep standing up with his eyes Open.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 21, 2018)

Just for the fun of it I offered a bottle to Remington and ruger,. Remington took to it almost right away Ruger was more interested in being pet than eating but he finally figured it out


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 21, 2018)

You aren’t supposed to bottle feed them Mountain Dew!!! Lol  Sorry. I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 21, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead what can I say? I love me some mountain dew and they claimed it   

On a more serious note I'm really surprised they took to it, they are 3 weeks old and never been offered one before lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 21, 2018)

Ours drink from a Dr Pepper bottle. (I don’t drink pop but DH does so that’s the bottles he brought me. Lol)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 21, 2018)

I try not to drink to much soda one every few weeks or so (basically when I need that extra little something to get going lol) my brother's on the other hand drink a Ton of soda lol

I'm sure they don't mind it lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 23, 2018)

Brought home my future herd sires! So excited. Will get better photos when it's not all rainy and I have help lol. They are quick to learn walking on the lead (yes teaching them early to walk like a show goat right down to setting them up when we stop) Charlie (red goat) sets up himself which I love and jasper needs just a little work but I'm quite happy with them both!

Tried to get a photo of charlie set up (how he does it) but between jasper coming and shoving his face in the photo (lol) and a wiggly goat...I'll need help to get decent photos lol they were both tattooed yesterday hence all the ink all over themselves (and my hands lol) 


 Charlie ^ sorry for the angle I know it's horrible lol gotta love having zero help for photos will try to get some better ones this weekend when I'm off from work and can get some help (worse comes the worse my nephews and niece will be here lol)

 jasper^ they weren't exactly thrilled with the weather... Rainy,dreary and chilly with a colder wind 
So forgive the hunch lol


 this photo is courtesy of his breeders (will post from where if they are ok with it)^

 

 these photos are courtesy of his breeders (same as Charlie's breeder) both of these lovely boys are from wingin it farms home of wings and Caprines dairy goats

Really looking forward to next kidding season


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations!! That’s awesome!! (I know where they are from and can I just say that I’m a tad bit jealous!! Lol Maybe next year I’ll add one from there.)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 23, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead  thank you, definitely something to consider lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 23, 2018)

Here are some semi-better (I think)photos, still going to try for photos this weekend

 maybe not so much this photo...he kept trying to suck on my finger,knuckle whatever he could get lol so he is a little hunched

 again bad angles....man I need to just focus on getting photos when I have help....

 cant forget these two sweethearts Remington and ruger 

 Remington and ruger decided it was comfy piled on one another squished (not really,just supporting them) between me and the wall lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 28, 2018)

I love all the pics. I am so happy for you! I hope they do great things for your herd. 

I am so excited to see next year’s kid crop. Charlie’s kids especially.  He was one of my favorites. All Ruthie kids are


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks! I'm just as excited as you are! I know he was your favorite I am really thankful you decided to let me have him


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Apr 29, 2018)

I have made monsters I milk cami and aameerah in the morning then pasturize give Cami's milk to Charlie and these little monsters have claimed their momas milk


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (May 6, 2018)

Best set up photo I was able to get by myself. Can't ever get help lol

 aameerah, she was a bit hunched 

 lillie^ would of been perfect if I had moved her hind legs forward an 1-2inches... Saw it in the photo lol
This is one of the LOUDEST goats I've ever met. Take her out of the pen literally close the gate and she screams bloody murder Everytime


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jun 14, 2018)

Haven't posted in awhile so I'll add some photos of the girls  aameerah was off grazing while everyone else was in front


 cami doing what she does best...hollering 

 Lillie doing what she does best too screaming because aameerah wasn't by her side 

 moonpie being beautiful (and super quiet) she is probably my quietest doe but my wethers have all the girls beat with being quiet, even at feeding time 



 

 

 

 
The boys, Charlie (red) and jasper. Charlie's beard is coming in


 not goats but adorable little Finch babies, about 2weeks old


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jul 10, 2018)

I haven't posted anything for a little while so here are some photos
The girls 


 moonpie (left) aameerah (middle) cami (right)


 

 cami


 aameerah (back) Lillie (middle) moonpie (front)

 moonpie


 aameerah (my favorite doe but shh don't tell the others )

 

 lillie


----------

